# What's your favorite color?



## Cosmos (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm a pink fanatic. Of all the shades of pink, though, hot pink is my favorite.


----------



## cumrobbery (Jun 8, 2018)

Green, not the lighter shades though


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jun 8, 2018)

Blue, but generally not lighter shades of it.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jun 8, 2018)

Fuck man, it really depends! In principle I'm an orange and black girl because I'm a slut for Halloween but I also enjoy icy blues, silver, gold, and other colors. Hard to pick a favorite.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Jun 8, 2018)

I like all colors, but had red has to be my favorite!


----------



## Draza (Jun 8, 2018)

Red is awesome


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 8, 2018)

blue and green.


----------



## QueenBurritoSupreme (Jun 8, 2018)

Blue is the best color.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 8, 2018)

White


Spoiler: My favorite color









Can't believe I was the first asshole to post this.


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 8, 2018)

i like gray

gray is bland and boring

like me


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 8, 2018)

Nigger brown. That way they won't steal my bike.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Jun 8, 2018)

Ever since I was a child I liked yellow the best for some reason. Close "seconds" are teal, torquise, purple, green, black and gold. I can also dig a nice maroon, khaki or ochre.


----------



## Grand Lunar (Jun 9, 2018)

Gonna have to say Teal. Purple is a close second, followed by Orange.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 9, 2018)

gray because it's a depressing color and I'm a depressing person

only kidding, it's actually green


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Jun 9, 2018)

This one color, i find it pleasant.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jun 9, 2018)

In general, I've always loved really obnoxious bright orange. In terms of what I wear I like purple more. As a kid I liked lavender the best, but as an adult I prefer deeper violet.


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 9, 2018)

But to be serious, neon green has always seemed pretty cool.

Back when I was into dangerhair (rate :islamic::islamic::islamic: if you want), I always thought people with neon green hair was a pretty cool hair color.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 9, 2018)

Cerulean blue. This crayon was used until it was worn down when I was a little kid, let me tell you.


----------



## Eto (Jun 9, 2018)

My favorite color is red, with dark blue being a close second. Light shades of pink is also nice.


----------



## skiddlez (Jun 9, 2018)

my favorite color is african-american


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm colour-brave.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Jun 9, 2018)

Blue! No wait...



 

In all seriousness, it's always been between blue and green for me. Depends on my mood.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 9, 2018)

hint: my avatar has it


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 9, 2018)

Purple When I was a kid, I liked red and blue, so I guess it's a natural progression that I would like purple now. I also like yellow, but it can be overpowering, and doesn't match with everything like purple does.


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 9, 2018)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Purple When I was a kid, I liked red and blue, so I guess it's a natural progression that I would like purple now. I also like yellow, but it can be overpowering, and doesn't match with everything like purple does.



purple's pretty sweet as well, yeah. i like it too


----------



## Some JERK (Jun 9, 2018)

Brunette, blonde, redhead. In that order.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 9, 2018)

I like colors and shapes, and all the colors and shapes are my favorite!


----------



## D.Angus (Jun 9, 2018)

I can't decide which _a e s t h e t i c _color I like the best. Just something about them is so calming, and relaxing..


----------



## LofaSofa (Jun 9, 2018)

Whatever shade of purple skeletor was.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jun 9, 2018)

My favorite is green. I don't favor any particular shade, but I prefer darker ones like a forest green. 

Lately I've been fond of this Alligator Green.



ToroidalBoat said:


> hint: my avatar has it


So either pink or some shade of green? There's also black and yellow in it.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 9, 2018)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> So either pink or some shade of green? There's also black and yellow in it.


hint 2: it's not on the kiwi



Spoiler



It's green.


----------



## 真理子 (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm a slut for blinding, pastel colors. I can't decide between pastel blue, green, and pink though.


----------



## triangleboy (Jun 9, 2018)

All of them! I kind of have gotten an appreciation for all colors over time. Shades of blue and purple I tend to gravitate to, though. I like a lot of shades of green, too.

But I really like periwinkle, to be super specific down to a single color

And honestly shades of black, white, and brown but those are neutrals so


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm also fond of blue


----------



## EH 110 (Jun 9, 2018)

Purple and pink.


----------



## Sebben Crudele (Jun 9, 2018)

Apple green. Like the green on the KF logo. 
I like apples.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jun 9, 2018)

Burple


----------



## Prussian Blue (Jun 9, 2018)

Prussian Blue, they say it's the nicest color.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jun 9, 2018)

Navy Green


----------



## Monika H. (Jun 9, 2018)

All shades of pink and red.


----------



## Grand Lunar (Jun 9, 2018)

triangleboy said:


> black


Black is the absence of color, not a color itself, so doesn't count.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Jun 9, 2018)

Pink because it's fabulous just like me


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 9, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> black background/bloody red


The earliest named colors in human history are black, white, and red. Words for other colors appeared later.


----------



## Forever Train Engineer (Jun 9, 2018)

Navy blue/olive green


----------



## Angelique24 (Jun 9, 2018)

I'll bet I'm the only person who likes yellow.

No one else does that I know at least. XD


----------



## Reynard (Jun 9, 2018)

Sea foam green.  I’m absolutely obsessed with this color.


----------



## Pvt. Shitpost (Jun 9, 2018)

Reynard said:


> Sea foam green.  I’m absolutely obsessed with this color.


Yea it's a cool color and props for including that rev head soloist man. Speaking of bright colors


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jun 9, 2018)

Purple. I'm specifically fond of dark shades like this one.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 9, 2018)

Pink, light purple, and aqua in no particular order.


----------



## Reynard (Jun 9, 2018)

Pvt. Shitpost said:


> Yea it's a cool color and props for including that rev head soloist man. Speaking of bright colors View attachment 469519


I’m a guitarist, and my favorites are Jackson superstrats and Fender Jaguars.  I don’t want to derail the thread, but if you want to talk stuff like that, hit me up in the dms.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 10, 2018)

Some JERK said:


> Brunette, blonde, redhead. In that order.



What about black hair? I mean Asians and not goths :p

I am partial to unnaturally dyed hair but for colours found in nature: black, blonde, brown, red. Gray is also nice on some people.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 10, 2018)

Any shades of green or blue.


----------



## TinyKiwi (Jun 10, 2018)

Pink, Blue and White.


----------



## Some JERK (Jun 10, 2018)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> What about black hair? I mean Asians and not goths :p


I consider that brunette. I think that Asians and Native Americans have gorgeous hair, so ...yeah. Up there at the top.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 10, 2018)

Red, because it's such a warm and vibrant colour.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Jun 10, 2018)

Angelique24 said:


> I'll bet I'm the only person who likes yellow.
> 
> No one else does that I know at least. XD


Nu-uh! Me likey too!




Reynard said:


> Sea foam green.  I’m absolutely obsessed with this color.



Easily one of the best colors for guitars. I also have thing for graffiti yellow sixstrings:


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 10, 2018)

I was always a fan of gray, blue, and black.

When I was a kid nearly all of my clothes were either gray, black, or dark blue.


----------



## Overcast (Jun 10, 2018)

Blue is probably my favorite color.

Followed by grey, green, pink, and purple.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Jun 11, 2018)

These are my top 5:  emerald green, blue, red, black, and navy. These are all of my favorite colors to wear, specifically.

If I *had* to pick just one, I think it would be emerald.


----------



## エボラちゃん (Jun 11, 2018)

I like these shades


----------



## 0 2 (Jun 11, 2018)

I like warm shades, but if I had to pick one, I'd say gold/yellow. Warm colors, I always felt, have the greatest impact on the mood of a scene.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Jun 11, 2018)

I like the colors of human skin.


----------



## Count groudon (Jun 11, 2018)

Really I'm pretty fond of every color. Usually I'll just pick whatever color best suits I'm picking it for. But if I had to pick bright green is my favorite, with purple and red tied at second.

Edit: though I will say I especially love bright colors mixed with darker colors. It's my aesthetic


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Jun 11, 2018)

It's okay to like white.


----------



## cornucopia (Jun 16, 2018)

pastel yellow and pink, peach, orange, and black


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 16, 2018)

I like neon shit, as long as it's used well.


----------



## SadClownMan (Jun 16, 2018)

Something nice and comfortable about cobalt blue
especially when it’s used in stained glass






That or rust orange


----------



## laoyang (Jul 15, 2018)

Black.

Not trying to be edgy, I just genuinely find it a calming color, used to piss my art teachers off in elementary school since I'd rarely color in anything other than in black or grey. I'm both colorblind (protanopia) and a night owl so that could explain it.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Jul 15, 2018)

Darker greens, most teals, and most blues.

All Lime green types can die in a tire fire though.


----------



## soy_king (Jul 16, 2018)

Pure blue.


----------



## Bogs (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## TheFinalCountdown (Feb 15, 2021)

Peanut Butter


----------



## Rupert Bear (Feb 16, 2021)

Niggerbrown
Wearing a windbreaker the same color as your hair or eyes is really cool.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 16, 2021)

Mostly blues and greens with a handful of other specific colors

#008080 Teal
#9FE2BF Seafoam
#D40000 Rosso Corsa aka Ferrari Racing Red
#ADDFB3 Celadon
#0F52BA Sapphire
#FF3EA5 Knockout Pink
#05C3DD Aqua (this and Knockout Pink together in particular)


----------



## Bogdandoff (Feb 16, 2021)

Sky blue


----------



## A Grey Cat (Feb 16, 2021)

purple it was a color of royalty in ancient times and looks good on just about anything.


----------

